# This looks very interesting indeed...



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

For your reading delectation:

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170428-how-a-classic-film-became-a-thrilling-opera

I personally cannot wait till it comes to Berlin and hope a recoding will be available soon. Perhaps there is one out already...


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I don't believe there is an official recording available, but they did audio from Salzburg available for streaming. I expect that is expired now but it may have been captured by someone.

I enjoyed hearing it, but I'm really looking forward to being able to see it sometime.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KRoad said:


> For your reading delectation:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170428-how-a-classic-film-became-a-thrilling-opera
> 
> I personally cannot wait till it comes to Berlin and hope a recoding will be available soon. Perhaps there is one out already...


If only the record companies had the money to finance all those wishes


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This opera will be performed at the Met next season with the composer conducting . Great news !


----------

